# Just Another Butt



## CraigC (May 1, 2018)

We needed some pork butt to make a dish for this weeks menu, so I got a twin pack of boneless. I brined one of them Saturday. Sunday I fired up the BGE. After draining and trimming some of the fat cap, I rubbed the butt with some of Emeril's "Rustic Rub" and an equal amount of brown sugar mixed together. After 3 hours at 350F, I mopped it, wrapped it and put it back on until the internal temperature was 205F. I removed it and let it rest for a couple hours and then pulled it. We had it with loaded potato skins.


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2018)

YUM!!

I love turboing butts on my egg!

What do you brine yours with?  Ive never wet brined a butt.


----------



## CraigC (May 1, 2018)

jennyema said:


> YUM!!
> 
> I love turboing butts on my egg!
> 
> *What do you brine yours with? * Ive never wet brined a butt.




Two bottles of "Andy Gator" beer (Abita Springs Brewery, LA.), salt, brown sugar and cider vinegar. I'm not a fan of injecting.


----------

